# Making an ER32 wrench #2



## Janger (Apr 2, 2022)

I bought an accusize R8 ER32 collet holder. I have a ER32 wrench that I made, but,... this also needs a flat sided wrench. So I decided to make one out of hot roll 1/4" flat bar - 6" wide as that is what I have in the shop. The machining will be using tabs. I measured the wrench opening at 1.651" more or less. I think it is intended to be 42mm. I decided on 12" long. ER32 collets are supposed to be tightened to 120 ft/lbs. I use a 12" wrench with a 18" extension on the CAT40 tooling for this. I doubt I'll get to 120 ft/lbs but the little R8 mill is not even 1HP so I hope I won't have any issues. EM pullout maybe.












Simulation showing the tabs.


----------



## Janger (Apr 2, 2022)

1/4" plate on the big mill. Still needs another hold down in the NW corner.


----------



## Janger (Apr 2, 2022)

Photos in progress.
Picture #2 is verifying the Z axis is configured correctly. XYZ zero coordinates are set. The tool length is correctly measured and set. Here the program moves the tool to 0.6" above the work. I stop the program at that point (single stepping through the cnc code, it's just like debugging).  That stair step device lets me verify quickly the tool height is indeed correct. Funny I've never seen anything like that stair step measuring device I made on you tube or anything. People like Titan or Pete have a precision slug of a single height.


----------



## Janger (Apr 2, 2022)

More pics.
First pic shows the tabs. 
You can see in the last photo I am milling to 0.255” depth. Just below the bottom of the material so I get a clean edge.


----------



## David_R8 (Apr 2, 2022)

Looks good John!
I understood from my reading that 3D tabs were easier on the tooling because it's ramping down into the material instead of plunging.


----------



## Janger (Apr 2, 2022)

More pics. Needs filing and cleaning up.


----------



## David_R8 (Apr 2, 2022)

Curious how thick the tabs were John.


----------



## Janger (Apr 2, 2022)

The tab thickness is the fusion default. I just went with it. I milled it with 0.040” step downs.


----------



## Janger (Apr 3, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> Curious how thick the tabs were John.


The tabs were … hmm I’ll look it up. 

Here is the working wrench. I might try to Citric acid the mill scale off.


----------



## YotaBota (Apr 3, 2022)

Looks good, only thing missing is the wood for the handle,lol


----------



## David_R8 (Apr 3, 2022)

I was thinking mother of pearl would be classy!


----------



## YotaBota (Apr 3, 2022)

I wonder if John might be more of a carbon fiber kinda guy?


----------



## David_R8 (Apr 3, 2022)

Ohh carbon fibre, yes because no need to add weight!


----------



## Janger (Apr 3, 2022)

@David_R8 Tabs are 1/4 wide and 1/16" high. (0.25 x 0.0625)

Note position in Red. I switched from automatic tab placement to manual so I could place a tab on the outside edge of the turning end and also put a tab in the bottom of the throat. The automatic tab placement did not place tabs there and I was worried the EM might grab and pull it up off the table. Probably overly so.


----------



## Janger (Apr 3, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> Looks good, only thing missing is the wood for the handle,lol


A wooden handle would be nice.


----------



## YotaBota (Apr 3, 2022)

Janger said:


> A wooden handle would be nice.


Same process the knife makers use, I used rivets from Lee Valley when I did my wrenches.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Apr 3, 2022)

Great post @Janger    I like the details on the process.


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 3, 2022)

I'll buy a set if they come with your "Shop Dog" logo on them.....


----------



## Alexander (Apr 3, 2022)

Janger said:


> That stair step device lets me verify quickly the tool height is indeed correct.


I do this too. It just so happens that the programming department at work rapids the tool to 1.0" and then feeds to .1" before starting the cut. My combination set ruler is about 1" wide and .096 thick. A quick check before turning the coolant on is nice.


----------



## Janger (Apr 9, 2022)

Threw the wrench in Citrix acid water bath for a week. It came out half clean. Then sanded on the bench sander and further buffed with the die grinder and red 3m wheel. Need to add shop dog engraving to it.


----------



## PeterT (Apr 9, 2022)

I bought some Citrix for pre/post silver soldering clean to try but have not had much time to play. I noticed the small quantity solution I mixed in a paper cup & forgot about evaporated over time & went back to kind of crystal mush. Do you keep yours in a sealed jar or something & re-use it? Do you find you have to do all that pre-heat business to get lots of it concentrated in solution?


----------



## Janger (Apr 9, 2022)

Ah I mix it ( Citric acid) up from dry crystals and throw it in a plastic 8 litre or so tub. Maybe make a litre or so. Nothing fancy just mix it with warm water and it dissolves readily.  Typically it lasts one project and after that it’s really dirty and I just chuck it out.


----------

